# Canadian/Back Bacon using the smoker and sous vide



## crazymoon (Dec 24, 2019)

I was in dire need of another batch of bacon and made it a little different. Here's the main ingredient:






I cut the loin into thirds and weighed each piece adding the appropriate amount of Mortons tender Quick and brown sugar.I follow this post by BearCarver **New------Canadian Bacon* . I put each piece in a 2 gallon ziploc bag and flipped daily for ten days. For ease of remembering I keep the fatty side up one day and flip so all peices have the meaty side up the next day.





After 10 days I sliced off a piece to test and it was bit too salty so I soaked the pieces for 30 minutes or so with a few water changes. The next test was perfect.







I added CBP, onion powder and garlic powder and then dried on the smoker for 1.5 hours with no smoke at 120ish.I added apple chips and smoked for 2 hours at 140*





I decided to finish in my sous vide tub as it was COLD outside and I wanted a definate end time.I did 4 hours at 140* after looking at Baldwins SV chart for time /temps.





 I put the bags in the fridge after cooling them off outside and let them sit for a few days. Sliced the bacon up this AM and am pleased with the results:





I see my foot in the picture LOL, the bacon was very tasty and maybe more tender than by just smoking. The back fat  had a creamier texture for sure.I packed it up and threw most in the freezer for future breakfasts. I liked the idea of having a set finish time by using the SV after smoking,also didn't have holes in my bacon from a temp probe :).Thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 24, 2019)

Pretty innovative, nice piece of work! Like, RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 24, 2019)

Great job on Canadian bacon, Ray! Looks perfect! In fact, I always cook Canadian bacon  the same way you do. Cure it for 12-14 days in the fridge (dry cure), smoke it for about 4-5  hours at 150F and finishing it vac packed in the water bath at 150 - 155F till IT get to around 150F.


----------



## disco (Dec 24, 2019)

Beautiful bacon and a big like! If you put the probe in from the side, you won't get holes in your bacon!

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2019)

Nice job CM, looks real tasty!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 24, 2019)

disco said:


> Beautiful bacon and a big like! If you put the probe in from the side, you won't get holes in your bacon!
> 
> Disco


D, I always copy you and Bear on the "back" bacon :) ! I always stick the probe in from the end because  I know it's in the center,if I come in from the side I'm afraid I'll be too short or too far with the probe.


----------



## disco (Dec 24, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> D, I always copy you and Bear on the "back" bacon :) ! I always stick the probe in from the end because  I know it's in the center,if I come in from the side I'm afraid I'll be too short or too far with the probe.


Most probes only measure just above the tip but whatever makes you comfortable! You obviously have bacon making down pat!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 25, 2019)

disco said:


> Most probes only measure just above the tip but whatever makes you comfortable! You obviously have bacon making down pat!


 D,  I meant that I strive to hit the center of the product being smoked and feel comfortable coming in from the end . :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2019)

Your Canadian Bacon looks really good Crazy.  Nicely done

Point for sure
Chris


----------

